# Atlantic City building official charged with misconduct, theft



## mark handler (Aug 21, 2016)

Atlantic City building official charged with misconduct, theft
http://www.nj.com/atlantic/index.ssf/2016/08/government_employee_charged_with_official_miscondu.html

An Atlantic City government has been arrested on charges of official misconduct and theft of money following a several-month investigation, authorities said.

William P. Hadley, Building Coordinator of Atlantic City's All Wars Memorial Building, was arrested Thursday, Aug. 11 for allegedly accepting money orders from the public to rent meeting rooms in the Memorial Building and deposited the funds into a personal bank account, the Atlantic County Prosecutor's Office said in a news release. 

According to Acting Atlantic County Prosecutor Diane Rubertson, the total value of thefts from five different incidents accounts was more than $6,500. 

Hadley, 56, of Egg Harbor Township, surrendered himself into the prosecutor's office in Mays Landing.

He was served a summons complaint and later released on his own recognizance, pending a court appearance on Aug. 24.

He's been suspended without pay by the City of Atlantic City.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 22, 2016)

mark handler said:


> An Atlantic City government has been arrested ...



Wow, the whole government?


----------



## steveray (Aug 22, 2016)

I would prefer building manager or operator as that is what it sounds like he does, not BO work...


----------

